# Dam went into heat early? Am I screwed?



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey guys, so as some of you know I have been waiting for the right pup since about May, and waiting on this litter since about September. I have two wonderul breeders who know each other who have worked with me (the first directing me to the second), and the first one said I should anticipate the girl going into heat in December, since she cycles every 4 months. The girl is out of the first breeders kennel.

My breeder was going to breed her in August, but they werent able to do it then for personal reasons. Then, I was talking to her, and she said December would be too early so she hopes it would happen next month.

The girl went into heat this week and they're starting progesterone testing soon. Is this bad? Is an early heat more likely not to produce babies? I'm confused since one said to expect it, and the other said it's too soon. I'm waiting to hear back from her, so I wanted to calm my nerves by posting here and getting some info in the meantime. I'll have been waiting for a few weeks shy of a year by the time this litter would go home, and the thought of it falling through kills me!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I know nothing about breeding, heat..etc, but I wish you all the luck in the world! 

Happy holidays!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She was just in heat in August? That is a very short cycle. You may be OK and she will conceive, but dogs with crazy short cycles like this often have problems with conceiving or size of litters.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

my older dog cycled every 4 months -that was just her cycle-


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

My bitch cycles every four months...first litter was 9 puppies


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Xeph said:


> My bitch cycles every four months...first litter was 9 puppies


Oh' please don't tell me that.... I just went through this sometime around Oct. 24th. Based on pictures I took.. 

SGCSG


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

Huh, interesting. She already did have a nice sized litter as her first, so that isn't an issue. Apparently she had a false pregnancy once though. Maybe I shouldn't go too nuts over it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

Snapdragon said:


> Huh, interesting. She already did have a nice sized litter as her first, so that isn't an issue. Apparently she had a false pregnancy once though. Maybe I shouldn't go too nuts over it.


To clarify, the false pregnancy wasn't in association with a breeding attempt though. Keep your fingers crossed for me...


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

This same thing just happened to me. Wild. I guess there are always things that can go wrong with a litter. If that happens there will be another and you will still find the right pup.  In not too long the breeder can confirm whether or not there is a pregnancy.


----------

